# Help me sex my sulcata



## Justtiny (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi 
Can anyone give some advice on what sex my sulcata is?


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks like a girl to me. Short, stubby tail.


----------



## zovick (Jun 29, 2021)

Justtiny said:


> Hi
> Can anyone give some advice on what sex my sulcata is?
> View attachment 328183


Looks like a female to me at this time also. How big is this tortoise and how old (if you know the age)?


----------



## Justtiny (Jun 29, 2021)

2 years old


----------



## TeamZissou (Jun 29, 2021)

I believe they are only sexable once they reach 3-4 years old and are greater than 14 inches in length. It's likely too early to tell.


----------



## Tom (Jun 30, 2021)

Justtiny said:


> Hi
> Can anyone give some advice on what sex my sulcata is?
> View attachment 328183


Its either a male or a female. Of that I am 100% sure.

You will know the sex when it reaches around 14-16".


----------

